# Where have you traveled to in Texas, places that are Senior friendly?



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Im just looking for some ideas I haven't thought of.


----------



## ambs01 (Mar 28, 2012)

i was blessed to travel across the state of Texas in march of 2010. after leaving Phoenix, AZ around 2pm i reached San Antonio, Tx at sunset that day. Having a lot of energy i decided to drive all night long and truly witness the wonders of the stars. As a student of astronomy i learnt that the stars were like a clock, in that they made a circular pattern like the hands of a clock. while driving that night i witnessed the moon, the constellation Orion and several other stars make a completion revolution in the night sky. it was a clear night and what i seen ranked amongst the greatest things i ever seen in my life.

with the exception of having my car my searched by border patrol dogs, it was a night i will never forget.

i was traveled highway 10 all the way through the state of texas. the next time i go through texas it will be during the day because i could not see any landscape at night.


----------

